# About Mike's second session



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

I recently started the IBS 100 program. I found session one during the first 11 days to be very soothing.I'm just curious about session 2. Here you are faced with some images of your problem and abstractions on how to start taking control of your digestive system. For me this has been a little stressfull in the sense that dealing with those thoughs is tought and certaily not as relaxing as session one.Has anyone experienced the same? Perhaps it's just the way it should be, but I would apreciatte to hear what others felt while on session 2. I'm I facing it the wrong way?Thanks a lot.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rick,Don't worry too much about this - everyone takes the sessions in at their own level and from where they are in their condition - if one person said they too had this problem, another may reply that they did not- and both persons would be on the right track. Hypnotherapy is one treatment that is experienced differently by each individual, because it is your own subconscious mind that is reacting to the sessions. To tell you that this is the right or wrong way to visualize or to feel about the session would not be in keeping with what the sessions are all about.Too, even reading a bit about how one perceives the session content can alter how another one coming after you would perceive the session, because it adds to the expectations that may not have been there previously.But the sessions work on the subconsious mind, because it can accept things as fact, when the reality is not yet there- everyone takes on these new thought patterns in their own way, in their own time and to various levels.If you have specific quesions on how to cope, please do call the toll-free number for support or the contact page on the website. The BB can provide general answers to questions and ongoing support, but for personal growth and specific session content it is best to contact Mike or one of his associates for personal help and guidance!But you are not doing anything in the wrong way - just go with the flow, and know that even though for you it may be a bit stressfull at first, it is a learning process, and one that ultimately will take you away from the stress, anxiety and symptoms of IBS - and you will be safe and comforted as you go along... I know - I was just like you are now - it was a journey!Hope this helps a bit - and all the best to you!


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks.I think I got your point. My nature is to always ask about everything, and perhaps that's my problem too. I have to trust an let go.Your reply made me feel better


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are just like I am - I constantly asked and asked on this BB - I was the "poster child" for IBS - and I bugged the heck out of everyone and was a royal pest - so no worries!I am glad you feel better - and just know that you are among friends and we are all here to help and support! Take care.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Rick - I found session 2 to be confusing as well. When I first started with it, I calmly threw my packages down the well, but towards the end I found myself more angry than calm, along the lines of "Get your ###$$ down that well and don't come back!" This may have been a good thing, I don't know. Before the tapes my "waking life" attitude toward this disease had always been patient: waiting to be diagnosed with something, waiting for a doctor to make my symptoms official, waiting for a diet change or a pill to cure me. After several of these sessions my attitude became more demanding of myself and others because the idea of being FED UP with this whole mess came to the forefront, and I was so ready to have this nonsense gone. As far as visualizing the control of the digestive system part, I didn't get much out of that, it didn't seem to work for me. Not that I was aware of anyway; when I consciuosly thought of dialing down, nothing happened. I have now finished the 100 days, and am better, but not cured. In two month's time I am going to restart the whole program hoping for more improvement. Good luck with your sessions.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Empress- It took me three times with the program to start seeing relief with the IBS - and like you, my anger was such that I even threw the trolley in the well - I hesitate to leave both of our posts up here, because for someone who has not yet come to this session, it imprints their view of the session - and may provide expectations that they would not have had, if they just listen to the sessions "cold" - everyone has a right to listen to the sessions in a pure form and put their own interpretation of it on it - but then again, support and acknowledgement that others may be going through the same thoughts is also encouraging, to know that your experience can still result in a good outcome, so progress can be made.Like all the sessions, the second session also is addressing the subconscious mind - it really doesn't matter what you think about it consciously - it is aiming for change - and it is a very subtle process - like I said - took me three times, as my IBS was so severe and ingrained...So suffice it to say, be gentle with yourself - be patient, and know that it will get better...Your reactions to the sessions are showing that you are wanting change, that you are fed up with IBS (Mike says that you are so fed up in the session) and that is the beginning of making changes, so in reality, a good thing.Take care.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Marilyn - by all means delete my post if it is going to hinder someone else to read it. I won't be in the least offended. p.s. - Throwing the trolley in the well!! What a hoot!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rick"I have to trust an let go."That is really all you have to do. Relax and let go. The concious mind is the one that analayzes things, but the subconcious only see's things as truths, but its like an eight year old and it doesn't like change. That is a reason behind the repitition of HT to change the subconcious, by letting it know its safe and that the changes you want to make are safe to the organism (you). Then it basially say's okay that sounds good lets do it and makes the changes. Some of which it will do on its own without any concious thought on your part about it.Its the subconcious that works with the autonomic and enteric nervous systems in digestion. Its also always monitoring what is taking place down there.Have you read the frequently asked questions on this forum? That can also help.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/76210974So when you let go your moving your concious brain out of the way and letting your subconcious for one in part through the use of imagery, because it relates to that better to start making changes. So really all you have to do is relax and listen. If your mind starts to wander for any reason focus in on the music or his voice.


----------

